# [RADIO]4.0.3 Radio



## b16

Take it for what its worth here is a link to download.

Credit to MyDroidWorld, I would link to the proper thread but it requires registration. :/

These also work on 4.0.2!

*DOWNLOAD*
*FLASH IN CWM / PROPS TO SEEEEECRET AGENNNT MAN*

*NOTICE: Please do not re distribute this download link. Go to multiupload or whatever.*

Notes:
Works fine in 4.0.2/4.0.3
Takes a minute to flash in recovery, so don't sweat.
I noticed better signal.
Also noticed it updates the Bootloader.


----------



## BrentBlend

Have you noticed anything different or is it too soon to tell.


----------



## Fatsix

Seems like Chrismas came early.


----------



## droidth3ory

Top Notch man!!


----------



## altimax98

woop woop


----------



## egeorgia

Do we apply it like normal? Not sure where to place it and if will load when going into boot loader.


----------



## Spencer_Moore

flash in recovery or fastboot?


----------



## b16

Flash in recovery


----------



## droidth3ory

You flash this yet B1? I see there is Bootloader.img in it.


----------



## b16

Yes sir... all is well on the RootzBoat.


----------



## droidth3ory

b16 said:


> Yes sir... all is well on the RootzBoat.


Rock out... Cook this shit in. LOL


----------



## samsuck

This work on any ROM?


----------



## jaybert

how long does it sit on "writing CDMA radio..."?

its been sitting for a few minutes and the blue status bar at the bottom doesnt seem to be moving like when it was doing the other pieces.

EDIT: it finished up.


----------



## azndan2

Should we install this radio even if we are on a 4.0.2 rom such as ARHD?

I just looked at the original thread, the about phone screenshot shows a 4.0.2 rom.


----------



## altimax98

jaybert said:


> how long does it sit on "writing CDMA radio..."?
> 
> its been sitting for a few minutes and the blue status bar at the bottom doesnt seem to be moving like when it was doing the other pieces.


A while... dont worry lol

Its an update I guess. I get 4G symbol in my house w/ 500 ping time and 200kbs lol FAIL verizon..

(but on stock i hardly get 3G in my house







)


----------



## igotgame

Is this the radio that will be in the official OTA 4.0.3?


----------



## alershka

I am consistently losing data flow on 3g and 4g. Anyone confirm that this will help? I am on stock 4.02 with root. The only change I've made so far is renaming the VZW backup apk.

Anyone grab an MD5?


----------



## bp328i

Damn, why do radio's make me so nervous....


----------



## beyondinferno

Sweet! flashing now.


----------



## skaforey

I'm new to Samsung devices. Do we place the zip on the sdcard and flash in CWM by just going to install from zip?


----------



## Redflea

skaforey said:


> I'm new to Samsung devices. Do we place the zip on the sdcard and flash in CWM by just going to install from zip?


Yes


----------



## samsuck

Do we have a flashable zip for the 4.0.2 radio in case for some reason I get worst performance?


----------



## skaforey

Redflea said:


> Yes


Thanks!


----------



## bp328i

samsuck said:


> Do we have a flashable zip in case for some reason I get worst performance?


The only way for me to get worst performance than the stock radio is to turn my phone off.

But very good question.


----------



## b16

OP updated.


----------



## igotgame

Damn...I am trying to wait for OTA 4.0.3 before rooting and flashing things, but things like this are making that wait difficult.


----------



## gsxraddict

igotgame said:


> Damn...I am trying to wait for OTA 4.0.3 before rooting and flashing things, but things like this are making that wait difficult.


Stop resisting just root lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## someotherguy

Can we get back to complete stock with the Google fastboot files? Will it downgrade radio?


----------



## shanetrain

Meh.....

Signal is still -83dbm in my house, 3g only.

Same as it was before.


----------



## samsuck

shanetrain said:


> Meh.....
> 
> Signal is still -83dbm in my house, 3g only.
> 
> Same as it was before.
> 
> View attachment 12878


I'm curious what the DBM results are on 4g.


----------



## shanetrain

samsuck said:


> I'm curious what the DBM results are on 4g.


I will find out tomorrow, when I go to work.


----------



## Fersayken2

Okay. I know I am going to sound stupid for asking but can this be used ics4bionic?


----------



## papi92

Fersayken2 said:


> Okay. I know I am going to sound stupid for asking but can this be used ics4bionic?


No sir


----------



## masri1987

someotherguy said:


> Can we get back to complete stock with the Google fastboot files? Will it downgrade radio?


Interested in this as well

Sent from my G-Nex using Forum Runner


----------



## Fersayken2

I didn't think so. Glad I asked. Thanks.


----------



## viper8u2

flashed on stock rooted, 120 before and 120 now for signal strength. My TB is at 92


----------



## JRJ442

Since this updates the bootloader does that means we have to unlock it again?


----------



## samsuck

viper8u2 said:


> flashed on stock rooted, 120 before and 120 now for signal strength. My TB is at 92


TB uses EVDO for it's DBM reading. It's incorrect.


----------



## Brenardo

any need to wipe anything?


----------



## runandhide05

So I have data. Deodex 4.0.2. Just giving other fyi don't panic data will come. It did however take a good ten mins for the radio icon to turn blue. But I did have data as soon as it booted

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## samsuck

runandhide05 said:


> So I have data. Deodex 4.0.2. Just giving other fyi don't panic data will come. It did however take a good ten mins for the radio icon to turn blue. But I did have data as soon as it booted
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


you can just sign into Gtalk for it to turn blue


----------



## skaforey

viper8u2 said:


> flashed on stock rooted, 120 before and 120 now for signal strength. My TB is at 92


Pretty much the same exact thing for me. 120 before and after. Thunderbolt is at 94. Cannot maintain 4g in my area, but on the TB, it never drops from 4g.


----------



## runandhide05

JRJ442 said:


> Since this updates the bootloader does that means we have to unlock it again?


Still have unlock icon on reboot so no
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## b16

JRJ442 said:


> Since this updates the bootloader does that means we have to unlock it again?


no sir.


----------



## samsuck

The thunderbolt uses EVDO DBM readings . Even if you're on 4G.


----------



## skaforey

In any case, my TB can maintain 4G, while my Nexus cannot.


----------



## mandog202

Signal isn't much better, but I'm in a bad spot. However it did switch to 4G in the house, I had to hold it out the window for it to get 4G before, and with it sitting in the window it now goes to 4G every time.


----------



## Bschrib

Went from -98 to -83 dbm on 4G ... is that better or worse? Lol..


----------



## Memphisjojo

i no longer have rootzboat in the notification pull down or lockscreen.... it is back to verizon wireless

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## samsuck

Memphisjojo said:


> i no longer have rootzboat in the notification pull down or lockscreen.... it is back to verizon wireless
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Some people who complained on that thread might find that a good thing


----------



## razorloves

Bschrib said:


> Went from -98 to -83 dbm on 4G ... is that better or worse? Lol..


Lol. Better


----------



## b16

DBM Lower == Better. ASU Higher == Better.


----------



## GTvert90

I saw 3 bars for the first time in my basement lol then it went away lol its no worse but can't say its better yet

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## staticx57

From what I gather, if I flash the zip in CWM I wont have to redo my rom or CWM at all correct?


----------



## samsuck

I know on HTC devices, a radio can affect the GPS. Is that the case with Sammy's?

Can anyone confirm if GPS is just as good (it's great for me )


----------



## jesssiii

Rom Manager flash failed -aborted. Moved zip from the download folder to sd root, renamed to update.zip, going to try again without RM, just from recovery.

~Galaxy Nexus LTE~


----------



## razorloves

staticx57 said:


> From what I gather, if I flash the zip in CWM I wont have to redo my rom or CWM at all correct?


Correct


----------



## masri1987

Getting 22mbps on LTE now. I love it!

Sent from my G-Nex using Forum Runner


----------



## samsuck

Also, has anyone made a phone call with this thing? I just want to make sure there aren't any voice call problems ala droid charge before I flash.


----------



## someotherguy

Can we go back to stock with the Google factory images and return to old radio ?


----------



## shanetrain

samsuck said:


> Also, has anyone made a phone call with this thing? I just want to make sure there aren't any voice call problems ala droid charge before I flash.


I did, no issues.


----------



## razorloves

someotherguy said:


> Can we go back to stock with the Google factory images and return to old radio ?


Yes


----------



## psufan5

Went from 97db to 87. Good enough for me. Awesome.


----------



## Thrillhouse847

Not really a noticeable difference for me. It certainly isn't any worse, however...so, good enough, indeed.

Sent from my GNex


----------



## ghostRdr

Seems to have made my radio worse. Phone is now noticeably hotter than before too. Especially up near the earpiece. Was getting -94 dbm at my house now it is -98

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRealBeesley

Jumped from -112 to -99. Thanks for the link


----------



## jess086

U can't tell how well a new radio does after flashing guys. A radio takes AT LEAST a day to settle and produce its normal output and reception. I can tell u it seems better even right after flash and that's always a good thing


----------



## Droidx316

Made my dbm go from -76 to -86 but lowered my asm to 53 was at 66


----------



## jesssiii

Success! *228, option 2, and see positive difference already. Definitely not worse (whoever said to be worse, phone would have to be OFF, made me lol!).

Thanks for this!

~Galaxy Nexus LTE~


----------



## Droidx316

jesssiii said:


> Success! *228, option 2, and see positive difference already. Definitely not worse (whoever said to be worse, phone would have to be OFF, made me lol!).
> 
> Thanks for this!
> 
> ~Galaxy Nexus LTE~


Lol you don't have to dial *228 on these phones. the sim card updates itself. plus people have said that dialing that number fries your sim card.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Droidx316

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Ratzinc

went from -105 and 15 asu to -86 now settling at -106 and 36 asu

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## HAZMAT 780

yeah.. directly from VZW tier 2.... if you *228 a LTE phone.. and it somehow manages to update.. the SIM is cooked..

Leave it be.. it updates itself.


----------



## mdbowman

93 to 100 here but I'll give it time


----------



## Vangelis13

Hm, got

assert failed: samsung.update_cdma_modem(package_extract_file("radio-cdma.img")
E:error in /sdcard/Zip files/403radios_btldr.zip
(status 7)
installation aborted

Bad download?


----------



## Prion

Hi,

Flashed in CWM recovery. Stayed in same spot for comparsion. On surface, appears to have not changed it for the better or worse. Actually the same.

Original asu was at 29, after radio flash and boot, checked it right away and it said asu 1 for a bit, then jumped back up to the same number had before.

Before and after both exactly -111 dBm 29 asu (_couldn't add 4th picture, used up upload capacity_)


----------



## Droidx316

Prion said:


> Hi,
> 
> Flashed in CWM recovery. Stayed in same spot for comparsion. On surface, appears to have not changed it for the better or worse. Actually the same.
> 
> Original asu was at 29, after radio flash and boot, checked it right away and it said asu 1 for a bit, then jumped back up to the same number had before.
> 
> Before and after both exactly -111 dBm 29 asu (couldn't add 4th picture, used up upload capacity)


You might want to block your phone number.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## HAZMAT 780

You know what I love.. even when Rootz isnt always the first to know.. Theyre on top of shit.. when others do know.. to make sure that WE KNOW!!! YEAAAHH!!!!

You guys are awesome!! I'm proud to be a supporter of this community.

Thank you for all you have done and continue to do.


----------



## Brenardo

Definately helped with connection stability/data drops. Will give it time to make a good assessment about speeds.

But it looks better already!


----------



## dnoyeb

I just hope they can fix the crap when you pick up the phone and it is showing 3g but no bars then jumps up to 4bars...up down up down...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Prion

Droidx316 said:


> You might want to block your phone number.


Yeah, thanks. I caught it after I posted it. Whoops.


----------



## Droidx316

Prion said:


> Yeah, thanks. I caught it after I posted it. Whoops.


Hehe np.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## crackers8199

HAZMAT 780 said:


> yeah.. directly from VZW tier 2.... if you *228 a LTE phone.. and it somehow manages to update.. the SIM is cooked..
> 
> Leave it be.. it updates itself.


i did *228 the the same day i got the phone, no issues so far. not sure what you mean by "cooked" but my phone still works.

anyway, i'm still interested to know if i can go back to the stock radio without having to restore the entire stock image before i flash this...


----------



## SomeGuyDude

I'm not hoping for speed increases. Just stability.


----------



## HAZMAT 780

SomeGuyDude said:


> I'm not hoping for speed increases. Just stability.


+1


----------



## bwhite757

Ok, here's my before and after right after flashing. We'll see what happens after 24 hours:

3G Before:
















3G After:
















4G Before:
















4G After:
















Hope it speeds back up after a day......


----------



## Spartan051xKurtA

I concur with this as well and definitely better 4g with me 3g didn't improve but as long as no more data drops I'm happy



Brenardo said:


> Definately helped with connection stability/data drops. Will give it time to make a good assessment about speeds.
> 
> But it looks better already!


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## razorloves

Vangelis13 said:


> Hm, got
> 
> assert failed: samsung.update_cdma_modem(package_extract_file("radio-cdma.img")
> E:error in /sdcard/Zip files/403radios_btldr.zip
> (status 7)
> installation aborted
> 
> Bad download?


Yea. Redownload


----------



## Jaxidian

shanetrain said:


> Meh.....
> 
> Signal is still -83dbm in my house, 3g only.
> 
> Same as it was before.
> 
> View attachment 12878


-83 is good. Not superb but good. I can still pull 15Mbps with -102


----------



## Vangelis13

razorloves said:


> Yea. Redownload


Same again.. This was for both gsm & cdma, wasn't it?


----------



## KlugN

bp328i said:


> The only way for me to get worst performance than the stock radio is to turn my phone off.
> 
> But very good question.


+1
Lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## WormDoes

I went from 112dbm to 92 after flashing this and from no 4G in my house to 2 bars. Seems like a definite improvement to me


----------



## whezzel

bwhite757 said:


> Ok, here's my before and after right after flashing. We'll see what happens after 24 hours:
> 
> 3G Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3G After:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4G Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4G After:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope it speeds back up after a day......


 might wanna take down the pic with ur number in it


----------



## 2defmouze

Vangelis13 said:


> Same again.. This was for both gsm & cdma, wasn't it?


No.... that's why its in the CDMA dev section


----------



## whezzel

just flashed this. signal went from -101 to -93. 4g noticeably faster. ill give it a day and check again to see how it is later


----------



## bwhite757

whezzel said:


> might wanna take down the pic with ur number in it


Thanks, didn't even pay attention. I'll edit when I get home


----------



## runandhide05

crackers8199 said:


> i did *228 the the same day i got the phone, no issues so far. not sure what you mean by "cooked" but my phone still works.
> 
> anyway, i'm still interested to know if i can go back to the stock radio without having to restore the entire stock image before i flash this...


by flashing the backup u made before flashing a leaked radio....

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## sfreemanoh

Has anyone noticed if this helps with slow 3G/4G connection locks?


----------



## davidukfl

just flashed this. Definitely improved my 3G connection. 4G seems about the same, however i don't get brilliant 4g coverage at my house. Hopefully I'll notice more of an improvement tomorrow at work


----------



## JackTheRipper

When you say it has a new boot loader, do we have to reunlock or anything like that? Maybe I'm missing what is new with the bootloader and if I should be concerned.


----------



## Shadows9909

JackTheRipper said:


> When you say it has a new boot loader, do we have to reunlock or anything like that? Maybe I'm missing what is new with the bootloader and if I should be concerned.


Nothing to worry about, everything will stay the same. Flash the radio and continue. Other than improved reception you won't notice anything.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## JackTheRipper

Shadows9909 said:


> Nothing to worry about, everything will stay the same. Flash the radio and continue. Other than improved reception you won't notice anything.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki Forums


Ty sir


----------



## micro23

Hate to sound like a noob. But how do you know that you have this running after you install it? I flash roms left and right and want a surefire way to know I'm running this new radio. Also boy it takes long to flash







I got nervous.


----------



## gsxraddict

micro23 said:


> Hate to sound like a noob. But how do you know that you have this running after you install it? I flash roms left and right and want a surefire way to know I'm running this new radio.


Settings/about phone/ and under baseband version

Should look like this once installed.










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## micro23

Thank buddy thats what I have. I appreciate it.


----------



## ryan

Keep in mind this is most likely a test build of the radio for the VZW update supposedly coming out, so this might not be "release" quality you would expect (most of the time...). As always, use caution!


----------



## achapman91

I went from a-93.1, 44.9 to a -95.36, 42.0.. thats pretty damn good imo.


----------



## Redflea

My signal levels also improved...tho at first I could only get 3G only, until I went into the 4G/3G settings and set it to 3G only, and then back to 3G/4G.

However, I have decompiled the new baseband, and determined the simpler, elegant, almost awe inspiring fix that Samsung implemented to improve signal levels...the relevant snippet of code is below:

If signal = Great, Display Signal = 5 bars
If signal = Good, Display Signal = 4 bars
If signal = Sucks, Display Signal = 3 bars

Brilliance like this comes along once in a lifetime... ;-)


----------



## Blunderbuss

Well, how long does it take you guys to reconnect to 3g/4g after flashing this? I flashed this several times, along with different kernels, and now...no go haha.


----------



## Prion

Cripes.

As I don't seem to be getting my 4G signal now for some reason, turning kind of wonky and staying on flaky 3G eHRPD:13 instead of what LTE:14 like it always has been..

Flashed back a CWM backup I had made before I had ever installed it thinking it would reinstate the older radio also. Didn't. In the backup with the new radio still..

How do you get the old radio back? You have to go back to complete bone stock ROM/locked bootloader again just to get it??


----------



## kman79

I might be the only one here who has poorer signal quality with the new radio.

I was getting 4G Data on my unit before the udpate, now I have no data connection only voice connection.

I don't have my laptop with me to flash the radio from 4.0.2, but does anyone know where I can get a flashable zip to the 4.0.2 radios?


----------



## masri1987

Data is down. Confirmed.

Sent from my G-Nex using Forum Runner


----------



## Blunderbuss

Prion said:


> Cripes.
> 
> As I don't seem to be getting my 4G signal now for some reason, turning kind of wonky and staying on flaky 3G eHRPD:13 instead of what LTE:14 like it always has been..
> 
> Flashed back a CWM backup I had made before I had ever installed it thinking it would reinstate the older radio also. Didn't. In the backup with the new radio still..
> 
> How do you get the old radio back? You have to go back to complete bone stock ROM/locked bootloader again just to get it??


Hey I'm going through this same thing right now, going to try flashing the radio files in fastboot. Fab has them here http://rootzwiki.com/topic/12012-romcwmlte-icl53f-deodexed-rooted-busyboxed-softkeys-apmab-mods-12172011-facebook-font-fixed/ 2nd post


----------



## itzjonjon69

Great here in AZ


----------



## Prion

Please let us know how it goes. Shoud be able to just flash the older one in CWM too, right? I notice his zip doesn't have the Meta-inf folder the newer radio does with it, also the size difference between the two..


----------



## Blunderbuss

Blunderbuss said:


> Hey I'm going through this same thing right now, going to try flashing the radio files in fastboot. Fab has them here http://rootzwiki.com...ook-font-fixed/ 2nd post


No luck here...looks like I need to do a full restore to stock

Edit: Nevermind! I didn't give it enough time- I'm on 3g now, hoping for 4g soon.

Edit 2: Ugh, it lost it almost immediately, something is definitely still up. Going to mess with it a little more than start fresh before it gets too late here.

Edit 3: Just realized I didn't flash boot.img from Fabs post, just the 2 radios, which might not be enough...


----------



## b16

My data is working fine.


----------



## gsxraddict

Everyone having issues with data try wiping caches before making any extreme changes. It worked on the tbolt so its worth a shot.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Blunderbuss

gsxraddict said:


> Everyone having issues with data try wiping caches before making any extreme changes. It worked on the tbolt so its worth a shot.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I wipe cache/dalvik obsessively...we'll see, I'm trying to re-flash the original bootloader and radios from fastboot, then restore a 4.02 nandroid atm


----------



## gravitas

Im in Southern California, lost data about a half hour ago. not sure if its the radio I just flashed or an outage perhaps?


----------



## Blunderbuss

gravitas said:


> Im in Southern California, lost data about a half hour ago. not sure if its the radio I just flashed or an outage perhaps?


I'm in Tucson AZ and it would be some funny $hit if it was a VZW outage that made me panic and try to fix everything.


----------



## kman79

Blunderbuss said:


> No luck here...looks like I need to do a full restore to stock
> 
> Edit: Nevermind! I didn't give it enough time- I'm on 3g now, hoping for 4g soon.
> 
> Edit 2: Ugh, it lost it almost immediately, something is definitely still up. Going to mess with it a little more than start fresh before it gets too late here.
> 
> Edit 3: Just realized I didn't flash boot.img from Fabs post, just the 2 radios, which might not be enough...


Anyone know how I would go about flashing those images using terminal emulator? Is it even possible?


----------



## Prion

gravitas said:


> Im in Southern California, lost data about a half hour ago. not sure if its the radio I just flashed or an outage perhaps?


Same.


----------



## mngdew

gravitas said:


> Im in Southern California, lost data about a half hour ago. not sure if its the radio I just flashed or an outage perhaps?


So both 3G & LTE are down? I have no data at all.


----------



## Sushiglobster

Prion said:


> Same.


Yup. I had zero data. No 3G/4G. I thought maybe it was a kernel issue and UV issue or something weird since I've been messing with my phone all day. I guess I wasn't the only one who lost data then.

It made for a very quiet gym experience. No streaming music


----------



## gravitas

I had a 4g icon for about a minute, no data though. Switched to cdma with no luck. Time to goto bed!


----------



## Blunderbuss

lol I'm calling VZW now, we'll see what they say. We're all panicking here because we screw with stuff too much


----------



## Sushiglobster

Well my service is still down. I have 2 grey'd out bars...no 3G or 4G emblem at all.

EDIT: Now I have 1 grey'ed out bar of 4G. No data though. Can't browse or do anything









EDIT: I'm in Orange County, California BTW.


----------



## Prion

Yeah, no connetion here still either, only wifi.


----------



## megarek

Data, both 3G and LTE, is down un Houston tx right now too.


----------



## cubsfan187

I'm in Illinois and lost all data too (4G and 3g) but my wife's D2 is fine. Strange. Anything from VZW on it yet?


----------



## KHeeney5

Same... When I first flashed everything worked fine. 4G was blazing fast. Now no data. Has to be Verizon related not the radio.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Blunderbuss

I hung up, the hold for the after hours emergency service was taking way too long- i'm going to get back to the rom I like, keep the old radio on it overnight, and see what the morning brings


----------



## skeeter1

Droidx316 said:


> Hehe np.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki Forums


Yard shoulda called him... Hehehehe

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk


----------



## tebower

So seriously....where do we get the original radios to flash back to in recovery?? These totally don't work on my phone. Now I have no mobile data, and can maybe make calls sometimes.


----------



## gsxraddict

Blunderbuss said:


> lol I'm calling VZW now, we'll see what they say. We're all panicking here because we screw with stuff too much


All part of the fun lol. Confirmed data out in socal

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## megarek

tebower said:


> So seriously....where do we get the original radios to flash back to in recovery?? These totally don't work on my phone. Now I have no mobile data, and can maybe make calls sometimes.


Seems like there is an outage. Don't panic. Stock 4.02 radio is here http://rootzwiki.com/topic/12012-romcwmlte-icl53f-deodexed-rooted-busyboxed-softkeys-apmab-mods-12172011-facebook-font-fixed/ . Will need to install with adb though.


----------



## krylon360

There is a Data outage right now. It's not the radio. Radio was working perfect for me, then the outage occurred.


----------



## kook

In that case, I'm flashing back to the new radio....lol


----------



## kman79

So it is possible to flash img files via terminal emulator?

I'm in Houston, and while the data reception is non existant at my Hospital Unit, I am able to pick up data outside the hospital. BUT, before flashing the leaked radios, I had data connection in my Hospital Unit.


----------



## krylon360

again, there is a data outage. No one has data. Dont Panic.


----------



## Blunderbuss

kman79 said:


> So it is possible to flash img files via terminal emulator?
> 
> I'm in Houston, and while the data reception is non existant at my Hospital Unit, I am able to pick up data outside the hospital. BUT, before flashing the leaked radios, I had data connection in my Hospital Unit.


No you need to be in fastboot and flashing from a pc for those images


----------



## Prion

Just going to wait it out then..

What timing...


----------



## runandhide05

Everything works for me









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## davelm

My data is out as well. Central Oregon.


----------



## Sushiglobster

Android Central forum also reporting outage....

Bummer sauce. Nationwide outage is no bueno.


----------



## davelm

odd that I have no data, yet two other people in town are fine...


----------



## achapman91

Thank god there is an outage, I can report it here In Cedar Rapids, Ia as well then. Looks like I'll flash the new radio and call it a night. Hopefully coverage will be up tomorrow because I need to make some calls.


----------



## flameinthefire

mine is fine i have data


----------



## cdmta

guess this was a bad time to flash the radio.
My mobile network state is disconnected after radio update. Outage? or other problem?


----------



## itch808

I'd flash this but my data seems to be down. No baseline! Come on Verizon....


----------



## itch808

cdmta said:


> guess this was a bad time to flash the radio.
> My mobile network state is disconnected after radio update. Outage? or other problem?


I didn't even get a chance to flash this and my data is down. Bad timing


----------



## david617

im glad i looked at the end of this thread.
just flashed, and im buggin out b/c data isn't working. i wish verizon would get their act together....


----------



## jfolk53

so I'm not the only one with data issue here??? Is big V doing mantianance or update ???


----------



## 4gvn4lyf

Data is out here in Kansas as well. Isn't 4g wonderful!!!!!


----------



## jfolk53

4gvn4lyf said:


> Data is out here in Kansas as well. Isn't 4g wonderful!!!!!


I called tech support yesterday, they assured me no signal issues with the gnex!!! Ha!!!


----------



## ChetRipley

confirm data is out for me as well in CT


----------



## Ericsch333

Data is out in Montgomery AL to went down at 4.35 a.m.


----------



## ridobe

By data outagage, do you mean 4g? I don't have anything.


----------



## cubsfan187

I hope that's all it is. I had data as late as 1:30 this morning but lost shortly there after and it's still not back up yet. I can make calls fine. And it's strange that it's only affecting 4G phones. My wife's D2 is perfectly fine. I can still get texts but no internet or anything like that.


----------



## davelm

My brother says his Charge was getting data fine... Guess VZ just really hates the Nexus.


----------



## kman79

I'm finally getting 3G; in Houston Med Center Area

Still waiting on getting 4G back


----------



## Suzook

kman79 said:


> I'm finally getting 3G; in Houston Med Center Area
> 
> Still waiting on getting 4G back


same in ny


----------



## SyNiK4L

my data is out...well i have 3g...but no 4g in nashville


----------



## cubsfan187

At least you guys are getting 3G. Not me. Both are still out here in Chicago.


----------



## SyNiK4L

i looked like an idiot this morning too, cus i wanted to try out google wallet and went to try it not noticing i didnt have a data connection...thanks verizon


----------



## SyNiK4L

cubsfan187 said:


> At least you guys are getting 3G. Not me. Both are still out here in Chicago.


well mines on and off...i get it for a couple mins and then it drops again


----------



## cubsfan187

Ok I just checked and I got full 3G now. Whew....now to get the 4G back.


----------



## treybarnes66

Mine was working just fine then all of the sudden nothing. I thought it was the radios . It seems weird to me I have a tbolt in one hand everything works fine my nexus only wifi. Idk. I would like to flash the old radios just for s#*Ts and grins.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## pokedroid

My coworkers OG Droid has 3g and my nexus has nothing.. so I iz a sad gnex owner );

Both in Indiana

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## SyNiK4L

treybarnes66 said:


> Mine was working just fine then all of the sudden nothing. I thought it was the radios . It seems weird to me I have a tbolt in one hand everything works fine my nexus only wifi. Idk. I would like to flash the old radios just for s#*Ts and grins.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


thats what i was gonna do until i got to work and saw all of this...but there seems to be people in this thread that have the old radio too and its doing the same thing


----------



## Masterzoltar

My data out as well in detroit metro area.... as always


----------



## BilboTN

No data for me in Knoxville, TN.


----------



## knockoutking

data out on old radio in east texas...


----------



## prometheus

Verizon is currently having nationwide data outages, it's all over tech sites and twitter. If you have no data, it's probably not because of the new radio.

Somehow data outages always seem to coincide with radio leaks as if just to mess with all the flashers


----------



## psufan5

signal strength after reboot is normally good... 20 minutes later its -10 weaker. Sounds like this didnt fix much.


----------



## juicemane

Sweet, going to flash this once 4g comes back online... actually Im going to test 4g (maybe vzw did some sort of maintenance or updates?) then flash.


----------



## yakitori

just an fyi...restoring a nandroid backup from clockworkmod does NOT restore your old radio. Just thought Id put that out there. I had better reception with the old radios...as well as much much MUCH quicker 3g-4g handoff. Now it flickers before it switches....and it takes sometimes up to 1 minute to switch between the two...then when it does finally go to 3 or 4g it is gray....not fully connected...and data still doesnt come through. Not till signal bars turn blue.

Is there any way someone can make a flash back to 4.0.2 radios.


----------



## akellar

yakitori said:


> just an fyi...restoring a nandroid backup from clockworkmod does NOT restore your old radio. Just thought Id put that out there. I had better reception with the old radios...as well as much much MUCH quicker 3g-4g handoff. Now it flickers before it switches....and it takes sometimes up to 1 minute to switch between the two...then when it does finally go to 3 or 4g it is gray....not fully connected...and data still doesnt come through. Not till signal bars turn blue. Is there any way someone can make a flash back to 4.0.2 radios.


Testing anything on these radios right now is pointless as VZW is having data issues.


----------



## sfreemanoh

3G is coming back up, at least in some areas (I have 3G but no 4G in Cleveland right now).


----------



## yakitori

I know...Im not worried about the data outage...before it went out my signal sucked horrendously yesterday on these radios. it was no improvement...in fact for my phone worse than the previous radios.

Im wondering if I can pull the radio images from the previous zip...and put them in this zip...sign it and install through cwm.

Not because I dont know how to use adb, but its easier to flash in recovery just like in the OP.


----------



## icedmayhem

3g back in central nj

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## airmaxx23

I flashed the new radio last night and was getting horrible 3G speeds, I then flashed back to the old radio and speeds are back to normal.

NEW radios results:










OLD radios results:


----------



## sting5566

yakitori said:


> I know...Im not worried about the data outage...before it went out my signal sucked horrendously yesterday on these radios. it was no improvement...in fact for my phone worse than the previous radios.
> 
> Im wondering if I can pull the radio images from the previous zip...and put them in this zip...sign it and install through cwm.
> 
> Not because I dont know how to use adb, but its easier to flash in recovery just like in the OP.


You can flash in recovery just fine now, no need to change anything.


----------



## scrub175

airmaxx23 said:


> I flashed the new radio last night and was getting horrible 3G speeds, I then flashed back to the old radio and speeds are back to normal.
> 
> NEW radios results:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OLD radios results:


Did you use CWM to flash both the new and old radios?


----------



## Maniac2k

I can confirm doing *228 will ruin your sim card. I did it yesterday when all this data outage crap started and i had to go in to the store and get a new sim. So do NOT *228 on any 4g phone.


----------



## cbncoupe

I did a search and didnt find this anywhere.

While trying to connect to my home wifi network, it comes up without issue but upon the first character input in the password field, the 'connect' button goes gray. If I dont put in a password and just hit connect, it tries but wont authenticate (duhh). I tried f'ing with all the settings I could find involving wifi but to no avail. Anyone else having this issue? What am I doing wrong?

Any help is greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.

JC

PS. Gnex, unlocked, rooted, 403, this radio.


----------



## itzjonjon69

Top one is after 4.0.3 radio and the bottom one is before 4.0.3 radio


----------



## tebower

where is the zip to flash the old radios?


----------



## tebower

sting5566 said:


> You can flash in recovery just fine now, no need to change anything.


From where is the file?


----------



## cubsfan187

I haven't seen one floating around yet. I think the only way to do it right now is to use cwr for the LTE portion and adb for the cdma.


----------



## airmaxx23

tebower said:


> where is the zip to flash the old radios?


HERE is a zip with the old radios that you can flash in CWR, I take zero credit for them.


----------



## 2defmouze

airmaxx23 said:


> HERE is a zip with the old radios that you can flash in CWR, I take zero credit for them.


I'll still give you a little credit









I didn't see any real change with the leaked radios last night but didn't take long to play with and test. And yes now data is out people so don't panic. It's coming back in pieces around the country. We have a nice open phone so you can go back to the old radios if you choose. Someone earlier in the thread pointed out that it could take up to a day for the radios to settle so you might not see accurate changes right away (not sure if true, but sounds like it could make sense, lol).


----------



## davidukfl

i got data back here in ft myers, florida. 3g and 4g


----------



## Joshjunior

Can anyone tell me what the radio version/number is?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## myth90045

Woke up in the early am to see my data was not working. I thought it was the radio itself. when I went to restore the back up it errored saying MD5 mismatch.

If I were to flash the old radio, would I be able to flash my back up?

Given that data is out for everyone, this is just for my knowledge.

Also, do you know if I can adb back to the factory image, with this also replace the radio? Again for my future knowledge!!
Thanks!!


----------



## 2defmouze

myth90045 said:


> Also, do you know if I can adb back to the factory image, with this also replace the radio? Again for my future knowledge!!
> Thanks!!


If you fasboot and restore the stock image it will include stock radios and all


----------



## KHeeney5

We should make a seperate thread for the stock radios. Makes things a lot easier to find.

Along with that... I have 4g back.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## someotherguy

KHeeney5 said:


> We should make a seperate thread for the stock radios. Makes things a lot easier to find.
> 
> Along with that... I have 4g back.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I agree.


----------



## scrub175

The main problem I have with the new radio is loss of data for extended periods. I'm in a weak signal area. What I'm seeing is less drift or fluctuation of signal strength but more frequent data drops if that makes sense... I hardly ever lost data on the old radio, but now have periods of no data. Nothing helps to reset either. ie airplane mode, reboot... I'm pretty sure it's not the outage since my Verizon 3G iPad has maintained service all day, but it may be a weak data signal.


----------



## Snow02

scrub175 said:


> The main problem I have with the new radio is loss of data for extended periods. I'm in a weak signal area. What I'm seeing is less drift or fluctuation of signal strength but more frequent data drops if that makes sense... I hardly ever lost data on the old radio, but now have periods of no data. Nothing helps to reset either. ie airplane mode, reboot... I'm pretty sure it's not the outage since my Verizon 3G iPad has maintained service all day, but it may be a weak data signal.


You can't make any assumptions right now. All 4G devices are prone to drops at this point. Give it a day and let the network settle. You cannot compare to a 3G device.


----------



## scrub175

Thanks snow. I will simmer down a lil. Thank you.


----------



## Snow02

scrub175 said:


> Thanks snow. I will simmer down a lil. Thank you.


I know it's easy to make assumptions. The vast majority of the time new radios are beneficial. Especially in the battery life department. Definitely worth rolling with them for a couple days.


----------



## heffzilla

scrub175 said:


> The main problem I have with the new radio is loss of data for extended periods. I'm in a weak signal area. What I'm seeing is less drift or fluctuation of signal strength but more frequent data drops if that makes sense... I hardly ever lost data on the old radio, but now have periods of no data. Nothing helps to reset either. ie airplane mode, reboot... I'm pretty sure it's not the outage since my Verizon 3G iPad has maintained service all day, but it may be a weak data signal.


I am experiencing the exact same thing, when i do lose data it takes 10-15 minutes to "lock" back on

*Disregard...I'm still asleep, and like an idiot I didn't read up on the thread since last night.


----------



## Spartan051xKurtA

well I installed this yesterday when they first came out before the outage and they were working great. I notice my data drop issues went away and got higher speeds normally I would average 10 and yesterday I got this

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## sting5566

tebower said:


> From where is the file?


In recovery choice instill zip, than just pick the radio file, worked great for me and from what I hear that's the way to go.


----------



## Redflea

scrub175 said:


> The main problem I have with the new radio is loss of data for extended periods. I'm in a weak signal area. What I'm seeing is less drift or fluctuation of signal strength but more frequent data drops if that makes sense... I hardly ever lost data on the old radio, but now have periods of no data. Nothing helps to reset either. ie airplane mode, reboot... I'm pretty sure it's not the outage since my Verizon 3G iPad has maintained service all day, but it may be a weak data signal.


The 4g/3g radio in the nexus may react differently to the outages than the 3g only radio...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## gsxraddict

4g back in so Cal and fast as hell.










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Gtxfinish

gsxraddict said:


> 4g back in so Cal and fast as hell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


using new radio?


----------



## gsxraddict

Gtxfinish said:


> using new radio?


Yes sir. Took a bit to come back this morning but it obviously did.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Gtxfinish

gsxraddict said:


> Yes sir. Took a bit to come back this morning but it obviously did.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Can you post your dbm asu values?


----------



## david617

Radio didnt do anything for me. Still -100db in most of my house, and dropping 4g like a hot potato.

It might have made my 3g more stable, i'll see with usage.


----------



## gsxraddict

Gtxfinish said:


> Can you post your dbm asu values?












Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## grinchyy

Quick question, I remember that after flashing new radios that they persist after flashing different roms/kernels ect... Is this correct?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Snow02

grinchyy said:


> Quick question, I remember that after flashing new radios that they persist after flashing different roms/kernels ect... Is this correct?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Yes.


----------



## gsxraddict

grinchyy said:


> Quick question, I remember that after flashing new radios that they persist after flashing different roms/kernels ect... Is this correct?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Yes the radio will remain. You'd have to flash a different one for it to change.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Prion

Still no signal at all here for me in so cal since last night. Not 4G, or 3G.

Like how Verizon says it's fixed now, when obviously for some, it's still not.


----------



## treybarnes66

airmaxx23 said:


> HERE is a zip with the old radios that you can flash in CWR, I take zero credit for them.


Thanks for the link, this actually solved my data issue. I would suggest if some of you are experiencing this with only a GN give it a shot.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ker2gsr

Prion said:


> Still no signal at all here for me in so cal since last night. Not 4G, or 3G.
> 
> Like how Verizon says it's fixed now, when obviously for some, it's still not.


Try a reboot

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Prion

First thing I did.

Also switched to Airplane mode and back, wifi and back, CDMA back to LTE/CDMA, nothing. Still the same no connection.


----------



## gsxraddict

Prion said:


> Still no signal at all here for me in so cal since last night. Not 4G, or 3G.
> 
> Like how Verizon says it's fixed now, when obviously for some, it's still not.


I'd try lteon off turn the radio completely off and back on. I was only bring 3g in til I did that and now my 4g is blazing again and I'm in socal. Not just airplane mode I tried that too.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Prion

No luck. Even rebooted with it toggled off, no love.

Guess I'll just have to wait it out for the day to see if it comes back..


----------



## Cbaty08

I had 4g in less than 2 minutes after boot... Seems to be working; thanks!


----------



## Redflea

Finally back to 3G/4G in SoCal...

When I first isntalled the radio I had to set my radio to 3G only, and then back to 3G/4G for 4G to return...if you don't have 4G you might try that.


----------



## grinchyy

I had to do a battery pull this morning to get data back.



Prion said:


> First thing I did.
> 
> Also switched to Airplane mode and back, wifi and back, CDMA back to LTE/CDMA, nothing. Still the same no connection.


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Prion

grinchyy said:


> I had to do a battery pull this morning to get data back.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Thank you.









That's the only thing that brang 4G back and the connection back to normal. Would of never thought of that one for this..

Was just about to flash the older radio/bootloader back with adb/fastboot.Was getting pissed..


----------



## thepolishguy

The new radio was horrible for me (and it was before the outage). The old radio is bad enough at -90dbm average. The new radio was averaging -120dbm for me in the area where I live (SoCal high desert).


----------



## psufan5

Is there a link to the old radio?


----------



## wil318466

Getting strange results in benchmarks, but getting better results with real world usage.

My speed went from 11 down and 6 up to 6 down and 11 up. My upload speed definately went up.

I moved over to the window and I got 11 down and 12 up. lol.

The important thing is trying youtube videos and other things like that. It seems more reliable and speedy then before, even though the speed says less. I've tried multiple videos waiting for a delay while it buffers and I got none. The video never caught up to the progress bar below it, which is exactly what I wanted. Stable, fast connection.

Awesome.


----------



## samsuck

Anyone having issues staying connected to Google Services? I'll catch my phone disconnect from Google servers and signal bars go grey and then come back to blue eventually.

This is on 4G, and i can confirm 4g is up and running when it happens


----------



## Dr. Hax

samsuck said:


> Anyone having issues staying connected to Google Services? I'll catch my phone disconnect from Google servers and signal bars go grey and then come back to blue eventually.
> 
> This is on 4G, and i can confirm 4g is up and running when it happens


At least this doesn't happen to you 



That happens to me no matter how good the signal is.


----------



## Prion

Prion said:


> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the only thing that brang 4G back and the connection back to normal. Would of never thought of that one for this.. Was just about to flash the older radio/bootloader back with adb/fastboot.Was getting pissed..


On second thought,

Had the phone charging for hours after this, picked it up afterwards and went back to the same no connection again.









Flashed the old radio/bootloader back, - perfect stable connection. _So at least for me_, sad to say there is something not right with this radio.


----------



## derichio02

I know how to flash the old radio back but how do I get the old boot loader back. I would like to keep thus as a pair.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## dnoyeb

Dr. Hax said:


> At least this doesn't happen to you
> 
> 
> 
> That happens to me no matter how good the signal is.


That is similar to what keeps happening to me.. except I'll have full 3g then it all disappears and the 3g disappears for a few seconds then comes back. Sometimes the 3g icon stays but I go from 4 bars to zero, then it cycles again. Over and overs.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## mhsbrian

Taken today while having lunch, east of Bham Alabama here...On the new radio.


----------



## cosine83

Had this radio going since last night. Signal is definitely way worse in my area all across town (Las Vegas, I work on one side and live on another and usually have great signal) and before I flashed these radios, I had 3-4 bars everywhere for either 3G or 4G (-70-90dbm), inside or outside. Now I'm lucky to have 1-2 grey bars (-95+dbm) with no 3G or 4G unless I'm outside.


----------



## x.v_

derichio02 said:


> I know how to flash the old radio back but how do I get the old boot loader back. I would like to keep thus as a pair.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


It's not to hard if you are familar with fastboot! Just download the system images from Google, extract, and flash


Code:


fastboot flash bootloader bootloader-toro-primekk15.img


----------



## testingchip

Huntsville Alabama on the new radio.
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## gtx1

cosine83 said:


> Had this radio going since last night. Signal is definitely way worse in my area all across town (Las Vegas, I work on one side and live on another and usually have great signal) and before I flashed these radios, I had 3-4 bars everywhere for either 3G or 4G (-70-90dbm), inside or outside. Now I'm lucky to have 1-2 grey bars (-95+dbm) with no 3G or 4G unless I'm outside.


I'm a Vegas GNex owner as well, I'm on the west side of town and I don't get 4G in my house, but I do about 600 feet from it (around 3 bars) and everywhere else in the city. I never get over 2 bars of 3G at my house, but I just flashed this new radio and now I'm receiving 3 bars steadily. So who knows, maybe it's just the LTE coverage in this city.

There is a cellphone tower (behind a local high school) pretty close to my house, I'm assuming Verizons equipment isn't on it. Here's to expanding..


----------



## YankInDaSouth

My signal got worse (2 bars and -93 dBm 2asu to 1 bar and 109 dBm 31 asu) but my LTE speeds are a touch better - go figure. I will see if I get the same drops as I did on the other radio.

Anyway to revert back to the older radio if need be?


----------



## Fatsix

Has anyone tried flashing back to the 4.0.1 radio to see if its better than the 4.0.2? I have noticed a slight difference for the better with the 4.0.3 over the 4.0.2 in my area.


----------



## 2defmouze

Again.. here is 4.0.2 radios: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/47300967/402radios_btldr.zip

Grab and save them, I don't intend to keep it in my dropbox forever


----------



## YankInDaSouth

2defmouze said:


> Again.. here is 4.0.2 radios: http://dl.dropbox.co...adios_btldr.zip
> 
> Grab and save them, I don't intend to keep it in my dropbox forever


Thanks!


----------



## sfreemanoh

Here's a full list of the 4.0.1 - 4.0.3 radios and bootloaders. Thanks to poontab! http://rootzwiki.com/topic/12866-radiosfastbootcdma-galaxy-nexus-toroupdated-dec-21-20112nd-post-bootloaders/


----------



## scrub175

I've never used the fast boot process until I rooted. Any steps on how to flash back to old radio? Please. Thank you...


----------



## Anakin2Solo

Fatsix said:


> Has anyone tried flashing back to the 4.0.1 radio to see if its better than the 4.0.2? I have noticed a slight difference for the better with the 4.0.3 over the 4.0.2 in my area.


I would like to try 4.01 again. Does anyone have these as a update.zip? If not I will fastboot them tonight a see how my reception fares.

I decided to go into the *#*#4636#*#* and set it to GSM only. So far so good.


----------



## 2defmouze

Anakin2Solo said:


> I would like to try 4.01 again. Does anyone have these as a update.zip? If not I will fastboot them tonight a see how my reception fares.
> 
> I decided to go into the *#*#4636#*#* and set it to GSM only. So far so good.


http://rootzwiki.com/topic/12864-radioscdma-galaxy-nexus-all-available-radiosbasebands/


----------



## jarheadflip

Can anyone post mirror for402 dropbox not working thanks in advance


----------



## razorloves

jarheadflip said:


> Can anyone post mirror for402 dropbox not working thanks in advance


look at post above yours.


----------



## xoluvsdance12

I have stock 4.0.2 and made a backup before flashing this. If I restore the backup, will it keep this radio or go back to the old one?


----------



## sefirosu

I just grabbed the 4.0.3 radio. Should I flash it or hold off? I see people going back.


----------



## razorloves

xoluvsdance12 said:


> I have stock 4.0.2 and made a backup before flashing this. If I restore the backup, will it keep this radio or go back to the old one?


it will keep the radio.
to flash back to 4.0.2 radio go to the radio link in my signature


----------



## stastnysnipes26

I'm on a 4.0.3 ROM (Bugless Beast). Can I flash back to the 4.0.2 radio to see if it is a little better? Thanks in advance


----------



## blaineevans

stastnysnipes26 said:


> I'm on a 4.0.3 ROM (Bugless Beast). Can I flash back to the 4.0.2 radio to see if it is a little better? Thanks in advance


Yes, you can. All radios *should* work with any rom.

I seemed to experience a lot of data drops on .3, back to .2 for the time being.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## k.electron

sorry if this has been answered before(i tried searching for official and nothing came up).

is this an official(not necessarily released yet) radio from samsung/google/verizon?

will the bootloader update make me lose its unlocked status? if yes, is it as easy as fastboot oem unlock to get it back?


----------



## blaineevans

[sub][sub]


k.electron said:


> sorry if this has been answered before(i tried searching for official and nothing came up).
> 
> is this an official(not necessarily released yet) radio from samsung/google/verizon?
> 
> will the bootloader update make me lose its unlocked status? if yes, is it as easy as fastboot oem unlock to get it back?


[/sub][/sub]

[sub][sub]Yes, I do believe this is the official (leaked) radio for 4.0.3.[/sub][/sub]

[sub][sub]Also, there is no reason to touch the bootloader.[/sub][/sub]

[sub][sub]Place the files in the appropriate location.[/sub][/sub]
[sub][sub]adb reboot bootloader[/sub][/sub]
[sub][sub]flash radio blahblah.img[/sub][/sub]
[sub][sub]flash radio-cdma blahblah.img[/sub][/sub]
[sub][sub]Profit.[/sub][/sub]


----------



## k.electron

thanks yeah i just got the ek06/ek04 from the radios thread and the primekl01 from the bootloaders thread and just flashed all 3 using fastboot. works fine so far. of course i ddnt really have signal issues before so i dont have much to compare with.


----------



## Deathshead

fwit, im on axiom 2.4 and hust flashed the 4.2 radio 
picked up 20 db of signal.


----------



## CDuke619

I kept having dropped calls and service losses on the 4.03 radio. So I just reflashed the 4.02 radios

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus LTE using Tapatalk


----------



## MountainX

The 4.0.3 radios did not provide any practical benefit at all. The Thunderbolt still has much better 4G connectivity in the same exact locations. My Galaxy Nexus is usually on 3G while the Thunderbolt is always on 4G. (That's the case at this very moment.)

When it comes to dBm and asu, I don't see any difference because those values are changing moment to moment for me. With the new 4.0.3 radios my GN has -100 dBm and 1 asu right now. But the next time I check it, the values might be radically different. So all I care about is the stability of the 4G connection and the data speed. Neither one of those has improved with the 4.0.3 radios (after 2 days).


----------



## sirkirby

the 4.0.3 radios have definitely improved signal strength for me, -110 to -93 inside my house. However, it has not improved 4g reception. My Xoom will pick up a decent LTE signal (-103) sitting in the same spot, however the gnexus is still rocking 3g. Was really hoping for an improvement, but i literally just flashed it so i'll give it a few days and see. Not that 4g is that important when i have wifi anyway, its just the principle of the thing


----------



## terryrook

I travel alot for my job, my bionic had awesome 4g nearly everywhere, my gnex on 4.0.3 jumps around and loses service more than anything I've ever seen, O used to have full 4g in my house and now I'm lucky to have 1 bar sometimes, maybe 2, I heard motorola made a better radio but this is ridiculous. I'm sure it will be all good soon enough, I'm confident we will get all the kinks worked out. I'll take spotty srevice over a locked bootloader any day.


----------



## Brenardo

terryrook said:


> I travel alot for my job, my bionic had awesome 4g nearly everywhere, my gnex on 4.0.3 jumps around and loses service more than anything I've ever seen, O used to have full 4g in my house and now I'm lucky to have 1 bar sometimes, maybe 2, I heard motorola made a better radio but this is ridiculous. I'm sure it will be all good soon enough, I'm confident we will get all the kinks worked out. I'll take spotty srevice over a locked bootloader any day.


Man, I tried to tell ya.... awesome device terrible reception

Sent from my Xoom using RootzWiki


----------



## poontab

Weird. I have awful reception in my neighborhood on any phone but the gnex hasn't dropped one call or had trouble connecting to 3g/4g with any radio combo. I don't pay attention to the bars.


----------



## disasterinc

The 4.0.3 radio update has been a winner for me. On the 4.0.2 radio the stability of my 3g data connection was awful, where I'd sometimes have to toggle airplane mode on and off to get the data connection back. The unstable data connection rendered the nexus nearly useless for radio streaming. I was planning on returning the phone and going back to my thunderbolt. On the new radio 3g data drops have been significantly reduced. I think I'll now be keeping my nexus.


----------



## terryrook

I'm rarely on 3G, theres 4G pretty much all over in southern california, theres a couple little towns where I'm on 3G But for the most part its either on 4G or its searching for service, I really hope they fix this, I'm used to locked down motorola phones with great reception, I'm not used to this spotty 4G/ no service crap. 4.0.3


----------



## cvhovey

disasterinc said:


> The 4.0.3 radio update has been a winner for me. On the 4.0.2 radio the stability of my 3g data connection was awful, where I'd sometimes have to toggle airplane mode on and off to get the data connection back.


My experience has been almost the opposite. On the 4.0.2 radio my phone has a more stable and stronger 3G data connection. On the 4.0.3 radio, having flashing it more than once several days apart, it was not uncommon to have to reboot my phone to regain a data connection, since even toggling airplane mode on and off would not work.


----------



## Smootee

Here's a backup question.....if this radio is shit for me, can I just do a restore to a previous backup and have the old radio? Am I correct in my assumption?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jacko1

No you have to use the 4.0.2 and flash that


----------



## nklenchik

Smootee said:


> Here's a backup question.....if this radio is shit for me, can I just do a restore to a previous backup and have the old radio? Am I correct in my assumption?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Backups will only restore rom data...your modem/radio is permanently attached


----------



## sandfreak

nklenchik said:


> Backups will only restore rom data...your modem/radio is permanently attached


So this means, if I update to 4.0.3 radio, then flash a new rom, I'll still have the 4.0.3 radio?


----------



## nklenchik

sandfreak said:


> So this means, if I update to 4.0.3 radio, then flash a new rom, I'll still have the 4.0.3 radio?


Yep, if you want to change radios for whatever reason you'd just have to flash a new one.


----------



## jimmypop13

Has anyone mixed radios? Will it work? I've been testing and it seems I have better 4g reception on the 4.0.3 LTE radio but I have better 3g reception with the 4.0.2 CDMA radio.


----------



## spiccolli

jimmypop13 said:


> Has anyone mixed radios? Will it work? I've been testing and it seems I have better 4g reception on the 4.0.3 LTE radio but I have better 3g reception with the 4.0.2 CDMA radio.


I have not - I moved to the 403 radios and, for _me_, they were junk. I hope they are not finals. Needless to say I moved back to 402.
I'm sure it would work, just use fastboot to flash the radio of choice.

The individual radios can be found here: http://rootzwiki.com...adiosbasebands/

If it doesn't work, just flash it back


----------



## RMarkwald

jimmypop13 said:


> Has anyone mixed radios? Will it work? I've been testing and it seems I have better 4g reception on the 4.0.3 LTE radio but I have better 3g reception with the 4.0.2 CDMA radio.


I returned my phone to complete 4.0.2 stock unlocked/not rooted to troubleshoot an issue. I re-rooted, then flashed one of the 4.0.3 radios (I don't remember if it was the CDMA or LTE...)? I meant to reboot back into fastboot, but instead rebooted the phone. Paranoid, once the phone came back up I quickly got it back into fastboot to flash the other 4.0.3 radio I hadn't flashed yet. The phone got a signal, didn't do anything odd in the brief minute or so it was booted, but I didn't test it like that.

I flashed the other radio fine, so I have the 4.0.3 version once again.


----------



## ready5

jimmypop13 said:


> Has anyone mixed radios? Will it work? I've been testing and it seems I have better 4g reception on the 4.0.3 LTE radio but I have better 3g reception with the 4.0.2 CDMA radio.


Actually Ive been using that combo for awhile. Be sure to share on other forums if you get a chance. Cheers!
It appears to be the better of combinations I have tried. Hand off between 3g/4g appears be for _my_ set of 5 phones in various areas around CT, so please no "your wrong " posts.

-Ready5


----------



## dburgessme2

Hmmm. Hybrid radios. I'm really curious about how that would do. Any negatives? Are they meant to work together? Anyone else tried this that could share their experiences?

Thanks!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ready5

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/16791-radio-hybridsupdated1312012-plus-fried-radio-halp/


----------



## kimir

b16 said:


> Flash in recovery


Any wiping going on up in here?


----------



## razorloves

kimir said:


> Any wiping going on up in here?


Nope


----------

